# Mint Terribilis Is Skinny Need Help



## Tykie (Mar 22, 2015)

I am new in the Hobby, I have a 2 year old Mint, that is getting skinny on me. It now has a Hump back because of the weight loss, I have watched it eat fruit flies but not like the 4 others with it. I attached two pictures, please help ??


----------



## SwampMan (Jun 26, 2015)

There's a recent thread concerning a terribilis with an obstruction.


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Here is the earlier thread.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...billis-sphagnum-moss-coming-out-its-butt.html


----------

